# Toshiba Satellite + X = teh freeze

## n8wood

Hello...

I am running gentoo 1.1a on my Toshiba Satellite 2535cds. 

Ater getting X up and running, I observed frequent lockups. At first I thought they were random, but I can now reproduce the problem by moving the mouse cursor around the screen rapidly while the system is under heavy load. Once it freezes I am unable to exit from X and Caps Lock is even unresponsive. I've tried Gnome/KDE and multiple window managers. I've tried compiling the kernel with the minimal amount of options.... I still experience the problem.

I recently had Slackware 8.0 and RedHat 7.2 on the same laptop with no problems. Any ideas?

-n8wood

----------

## chadh

Here are a couple guesses:

   1. kernel -- try a vanilla kernel and see if that helps

   2. compiler options -- what are your compiler options?  Maybe you have X over-optimized.

   3. overheating?  Many laptops have insufficient cooling, especially if you are using them on your lap.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n8wood

1. I tried a vanilla kernel... no success.

2. I used gentoo defaults on compiling X (how do I change the Opt level?).

3. I doubt its the heat because it crashes under very specific circumstances.

One thing I was thinking is maybe its some type of IRQ coflict. How can I change the IRQ my mouse uses in Luinux?

thanks for the help,

n8wood

----------

## Nitro

It could be your XF86Config itself.  Have you tried hunting around the internet for someone who has posted theirs and has the same laptop?

----------

## n8wood

I was not able to locate a Toshiba 2535cds XF86Config file via google search.

I can always re-isntall slack or RH and copy the X config file. But I'd have to re-install gentoo and that takes a few days to complete on this laptop  :Sad: 

Before I do that I'd like to exhaust any other options. Do you have any more ideas? How can I troubleshot possible IRQ problems?

thanks again,

n8wood

----------

## n8wood

I tried recompiling xfree with no optimizations... still no luck   :Sad: 

----------

## Al'Capone

go here [http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html] and check the model closest to your model they are pretty close. (i have a satellite 1800-200cs) and the specs are pretty much the same as the 100 so in your case i think that you will find a close match

check on their xconfig files and see if there is something that you might have missed.

hope that helped.

cheers

Al[/url]

----------

## n8wood

I installed RH 7.2, got X working and copied the XF86Config file.

I'm in the process of reinstalling Gentoo now... should take a few days to get everything back up  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help.

----------

## n8wood

I've tried using the settings from RH's XF86Config file in gentoo... still no luck. Why is this problem onl happening n Gentoo?

I'm running out of ideas. The next possiblility I'd like to look into is an IRQ conflict. Can someone tell me how to change the IRQ used by the mouse?

----------

## n8wood

bump ^^

----------

## Guest

I've given up for now. I have run out of ideas and spent over two weeks on getting this laptop up and running. Thanks for your help.

I'm downloading Valhalla (rh 7.3) as I write this... I'm not crazy about RH, but I need to get this working.

----------

## Guest

I have this exact model of Toshiba laptop, and I have this exact same problem!

Has anyone found a solution?  Any ideas besides those that were already listed?  (tried those already)

Everything seems to work fine on the system, except when I try to go into X....then it'll lock up solid usually within about 30 seconds of starting X.

I really don't want to have to go back to Redhat.....

 *n8wood wrote:*   

> Hello...
> 
> I am running gentoo 1.1a on my Toshiba Satellite 2535cds. 
> 
> Ater getting X up and running, I observed frequent lockups. At first I thought they were random, but I can now reproduce the problem by moving the mouse cursor around the screen rapidly while the system is under heavy load. Once it freezes I am unable to exit from X and Caps Lock is even unresponsive. I've tried Gnome/KDE and multiple window managers. I've tried compiling the kernel with the minimal amount of options.... I still experience the problem.
> ...

 

----------

## n8wood

I think the problem is Xfree 4.2.0. 

I just installed Red Hat 7.3 and experienced the same problem. The common link between the versions of Gentoo and RH is Xfree 4.2.0.

Is there any way to have Gentoo install an earlier version of X instead of 4.2.0?

----------

## delta407

Try running emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.1.0-r6.ebuild -- it seems to still exist in Portage.

----------

## n8wood

Will try another gentoo build sometime this week. Thank you delta.

----------

## BLASTER_

yup.. ive got the same thing. except I have a Compaq 1600s system.

now ive goten this to work perfectaly before however for the life of me, I cant rember how I did it.

the video card I have a ATI Rage LT Pro. basicaly its a scaled down Mach64 chip for lower heat ratings.

I know its either improper mouse protocol, or incorect monitor refresh rates. since is LCD and almost anything will work what should I put in there? as I recal.. the original working XFree86 I had, had very odd rates like..

H=31.5 -37.6 

V=50 - 110.5

anyone got a working XF86Config for that card?

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "Keyboard"

    Protocol    "Standard"

    AutoRepeat  500 5

    LeftAlt        Meta

    RightAlt        Meta

    ScrollLock      Compose

    RightCtl        Control

    XkbKeycodes     "xfree86"

    XkbTypes        "default"

    XkbCompat       "default"

    XkbSymbols      "us(pc101)"

    XkbGeometry     "pc"

    XkbRules        "xfree86"

    XkbModel        "pc101"

    XkbLayout       "us"

EndSection

Section "Pointer"

    Protocol    "PS/2"

    Device      "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD Panel"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    ModelName   "Unknown"

    HorizSync   30-100

    VertRefresh 50-100

    Modeline  "800x600"    69.65  800  864  928 1088   600  604  610  640 -HSync -VSync

    Modeline  "1024x768"   72.00  1024 1084 1220 1324  768  771  777  798 -HSync -VSync

    Modeline "1152x864"    110.00   1152 1176 1260 1452    864  864  876  900 -HSync -VSync

    Modeline "1280x1024" 110.00 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054 -HSync -VSync

    ModeLine "1400x1050" 155.00 1400 1464 1784 1912 1050 1052 1064 1090 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Video Card"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    #VideoRam    8192

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Driver      "accel"

    Device      "ATI Video Card"

    Monitor     "LCD Panel"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes        "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

was able to restore a 3.3.6 config file for the system but when using those settings as a base it still hangs.

----------

## barnacle

 *n8wood wrote:*   

> I think the problem is Xfree 4.2.0. 
> 
> I just installed Red Hat 7.3 and experienced the same problem. The common link between the versions of Gentoo and RH is Xfree 4.2.0.
> 
> Is there any way to have Gentoo install an earlier version of X instead of 4.2.0?

 

Don't know if it's helpful, but I find that the X4.xxx drivers don't like working on the libretto CT50/70 - uses the CT65550 chipset. 3.3.6 drivers work fine.

Symptoms are the same - appears to start properly, then crashes on a mouse move, even on a low overhead window manager like Icewm.

I'm about to try gentoo on a Portege - Neomagic 2200 chipset so I'll report on that later.

(slight aside - I don't suppose there are ways of using portage to get older packages? I'd rather like kde1.2 rather than 2 or 3, and X3.3.6 sounds like it would be very useful.)

----------

## BradN

I've got a sony vaio PCG-FXA48 with a ATI mach 64 LT (same as above), and it works perfectly after configuring with xf86cfg, so I don't know what's up there.  As a side note, does anyone know how to get XVideo working better on this chip?  xine doesn't like it, and it seems unstable when kde's video preview window uses it (full screen and back seems to lock up the overlay).  No 3d support with the normal xfree drivers yet either.

----------

## n8wood

I tried to install x 4.1 via delta's advice, but I get this error:

Error, the ebuild did not complete successfully.

Function src_install, Line, Exitcode 2

emerge aborting on /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.1.0-r6.ebuild

Is there something I can do to work around these errors?

----------

## barnacle

 *barnacle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm about to try gentoo on a Portege - Neomagic 2200 chipset so I'll report on that later.
> 
> 

 

Guess what - didn't work. Either from Mandrake 7.1, 8.1/2, gentoo, or rolling my own from the xfree sources - in every case, it either locked up at the xfree - configure stage, or using xf86cfg, or if it did complete, it would lock solid and require a hard reset.

Damn   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 944kdh

Hi all,

after experiencing the same problem, I did a search and found this thread, without an resolution on this problem.

I suppose most of the mentioned laptops uses the ct65545/48/50 chipset as graphic adapter.

Try setting in 

Section "Device"  

        Option "HWcursor" "False"

This did the trick for me, my Satellite 200CDS (yes, really  :Smile:  is running fine since then.

regards

----------

